# Anyone gotten relief from breathing?



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

A doctor today said if you don't breathe properly, you end up using your kidneys to breathe. I guess this is adrenal breathing and constantly releases adrenaline into the body.Has anyone "cured" their IBS or anxiety by proper breathing? I have tried to change my breathing but it will take more work. I haven't been able to keep anxiety attacks away by breathing through them. Just wondering.


----------



## 19596 (Jan 3, 2007)

hi kadi to am trying to breathe through my panic spells properly but i keep getting it wrongi know its suposed to be in through the nose and out throug mouthwas told to breath in 1 elephant 2 elephant 3 elephant 4out 4 elephant 5 elephant 6but i always forget to just breathe in through nose not mouth so not havin much success if you here of anyone else with tips we need them


----------



## 21185 (Dec 31, 2006)

That's funny you brought that up. Don't know about the kidney thing, but sometimes I forget to breath--very shallow breath--and then I think about it and make a heavy breath (sigh).I do know that when I get panic attacks, I purposefully breath very slowly and from very deep in the diaphram.Perhaps because I don't breath completely could be why I'm so tired all the time.


----------



## 14480 (Sep 3, 2006)

I've wondered about this myself. I know that I do not breathe properly most of the time... and it definitely contributes to my panic attacks. I've tried soem exercises but they ended up making me more frustrated than calm. I just try to physically force my body to relax since I have a tendency to tense up a lot.. and then my slower and deeper breathing follows.


----------



## Rachel (Dec 31, 1998)

...


----------



## 20088 (Apr 11, 2007)

I've tried the breathing exercises. I would say there are times when it helps but I would not say it has helped drastically. It gets a little frustrating at times if I start to feel the rumble in the tummy and in turn start to get that panic feeling. Then my mom will say "try to breath through it" haha. If it's coming, it's coming! I would say it's good for your health though, deep cleansing breath, I always hear that. Oh, a doctor told me that when I breath in to picture the color blue in my head (like ocean, air, sky) and to picture the color red when I breath out (toxins, fire, bad thoughts) I've tried it at my most desperate times with varying results. Maybe I should try meditation or yoga everyday to teach myself how to "properly" breath! By the way, like with Egbert, I often walk around "sighing" people constantly ask me "whats wrong?!" but I don't realize I'm doing it! It feels good like I'm only getting enough air that way and it momentarily takes away my nausea!


----------

